# Nissan Altima 2005 Fob Key reg.



## gladiator (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a 2005 nissan altima and i made a spare key for it from the original key, which costed me 80$(from nissan dealer).

I would like to know about the after market fob keys that exist for the altima.

like 
Amazon.com: 2002-2006 Nissan Altima Keyless Entry Remote Fob Clicker With Free Do-It-Yourself Programming+ Free eKeylessRemotes Guide: Automotive

The installation procedure like in 
How can I program my key fob for a 2005 Nissan Altima? - Yahoo! Answers

says that
3. Insert key on ignition key cylinder and turn ignition key switch to "AAC" position
At this time, the new ID code is entered and original (previous) ID codes are erased.

I would like to know if performing this procedure erases the code in the car and puts a new code into the key and fob?

If so will my spare key become useless in this case?

Please let me know. As I dont want my spare key to become useless as it might be having the old code and not function then.

Thanks.


----------

